# Found an Engorged Tick



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I found a tick on my dog earlier this week. It must have been there for a few days, because it was engorged. I was able to pull it off (I'm pretty sure I got the head out), but it left a scabby lump. Is there more I should do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Nope. Even if the head was left it would eventually work it's way out and not cause any problems. Just keep an eye on that area and keep it clean. What part of the country are you located in?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I agree, I don't think it's anything to worry about. Just keep an eye on it and stick some antibiotic cream on it if you're worried. When I was up north I went traipsing through the bush and found quite a few on me, and a couple on Mollie. I just pulled them off. We both ended up with lumps just like a mozzie bite, but they went away after a few days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

I live in Connecticut where Lyme Disease is prevelant. I'm cautious, but there's always a couple of engorged ticks I discover on my dogs. As you mentioned, after being removed it leaves behind a scab. All 3 of my dogs have been vaccinated against Lyme just as a precaution.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I live in upstate ny and ticks are a bad problem over here. Unfortunately the best defense I found is to check and recheck. I've uses frontline plus and advantic topicals before with no luck. I did have good results with the preventic collars. I don't use them anymore, because my dog is allergic to them. I did give the lyme shot a few times in the past, but now I'm against them. It is a very dangerous shot. I think it is not worth the risk. The best defense against lyme disease is a healthy immune system. A healthy diet, plenty of exercise and the least amount of medication, shots, flea and tick preventiive, is the best way to maintain a healthy immune system. 

I usually catch the ticks before they bite. The ones that do bite, I grab them with a tweeser. Make sure you grab it by the head and gently aplly a steady pressure until in unlatches. I broke quite a few off in the begining, but now i'm an expert:wink: I never put anything on after, but I hear it's not a bad idea. He's been fine. If he does have lyme disease, there are no symptoms and I'm confident that his immune system will cure it in time. Like danemama said, if you break the head off, it will eventually push it's way out. Don't worry too much. Just check your dog during tick season. Good news is there starting to die off or burrow into the ground, because the ground is freezing. I can now take my dog off leash for the next few months:smile:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

They can become engorged in a matter of hours, greedy, bloodthirsty ticks -_-.

Anyways, like cast71 said, if you grab em by the head you should be able to pull em off entirely. You can do so with tweezers, I personally find it easier to grab em with my nails, but that might be a little gross >_<.

I can also say that flea preventatives don't seem to work great against ticks, theres an infestation at my grandmothers place (she uses frontline plus, and an outdoor spray-thing), and nothing stops them.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I was a bit surprised to find a tick this late in the year - it gets cold even down here in NC - but we do spend a lot of time in the woods.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dogs have had the engorged ones also! They are sickening those critters! Glad to hear everything worked out! We just pull them off and they are fine. But well I have said this before and some folk like it and some don't but I have had good luck with the vectra3d. I guess its whatever you like to do and some feel its not natural to put it on or it hurts their dogs, but I so far with the 4 dogs have had no problems with it. But I am not endorsing it just saying it has helped tremendously for the dogs I have! So I am not trying to start a whole discussion on vectra3D! But still when I forget to use it ~whatever~ we do have them here! Yuck hate ticks!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks again, everyone. It's been about a week since I pulled off the tick, and I think the lump is getting smaller. It's still scabby, but it's getting better.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

wags said:


> Yuck hate ticks!


I hate ticks too! Little blood sucking c#%@@ mother %^*(%ers ahahaha Hate them I literally pull 100's off ever season. Crazy


----------

